# Bobcat Fur Sale, Kingman, Arizona



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

The Kingman Fur Sale is comming up! Saturday March 16th. 2013. This is a "Bobcat Only" Sale in Kingman Arizona, you must check in your Bobcats before 10 am. It's at the Mohave County Fairgrounds 2600 Fairgrounds Blvd. Kingman, Arizona. 85401


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Anyone going?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

v


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Anybody know how many buyers will be there and which buyers. I don't have any cats left, but might be something to keep in mind for next year.


----------



## cocoyote (May 2, 2011)

What buyers matter? Im curious?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Mostly curious, ya get to meet a few and always good to see em.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

cocoyote said:


> What buyers matter? Im curious?


They are the guys with the money.lol.

awprint:


----------



## cocoyote (May 2, 2011)

They all have money, or would not be in the cat business, more of whos willing to pull the trigger to make things happen. This whole cat market deal this year has been based on gender size contest amongst the buyers. And will come a time that the brokers will refuse to pay the prices they are for those items, or find a alternative replacement. $1200 cats this year, that same cat last year was $800, thats a $400 increase in one year, how do you constantly tell your customers theres another increase coming? After a while they refuse.

What most dont understand, is the cats end up with 2 or 3 guys. Most of the buyers working for one of them. If there is a sale in the west, Kortum,Pappas,Petska,Heck,Goodson ,Kubesh will be there. And if there not, one of there representatives are. Bottom line is, most fur harvesters have zero idea what there fur is worth, only what they have been told. If I had a dime for every time I have heard a trapper say my cat is worth 500 bucks, thats what they were going for last year. Heres a great thought, that may put it into perspective, the Grand Champion steer at the fair brings $25,000 , does that make him worth that compared to another steer 3 pens down that only sold at $2500?

Nope, just says that whoever bought that Grand Champion wanted the advertisement for being the one who bought it. Its not a Kobe beef steer, its just the run of the mill Angus. Thats what makes a auction a auction.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ruger, I will let you know.


----------



## gotspots (May 2, 2011)

Sale is today not the 16th, Some of the players will be there but not all.

Most guys will never lay eyes on a REAL top end cat in their life they just make believe that they have one.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

cocoyote said:


> They all have money, or would not be in the cat business, more of whos willing to pull the trigger to make things happen. This whole cat market deal this year has been based on gender size contest amongst the buyers. And will come a time that the brokers will refuse to pay the prices they are for those items, or find a alternative replacement. $1200 cats this year, that same cat last year was $800, thats a $400 increase in one year, how do you constantly tell your customers theres another increase coming? After a while they refuse. What most dont understand, is the cats end up with 2 or 3 guys. Most of the buyers working for one of them. If there is a sale in the west, Kortum,Pappas,Petska,Heck,Goodson ,Kubesh will be there. And if there not, one of there representatives are. Bottom line is, most fur harvesters have zero idea what there fur is worth, only what they have been told. If I had a dime for every time I have heard a trapper say my cat is worth 500 bucks, thats what they were going for last year. Heres a great thought, that may put it into perspective, the Grand Champion steer at the fair brings $25,000 , does that make him worth that compared to another steer 3 pens down that only sold at $2500? Nope, just says that whoever bought that Grand Champion wanted the advertisement for being the one who bought it. Its not a Kobe beef steer, its just the run of the mill Angus. Thats what makes a auction a auction.


It's supply and demand. Bobcats are the only spotted cat that can be sold in the fur market, that is why they bring such a high price, as long as there is a demand for spotted fur.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

gotspots said:


> Sale is today not the 16th, Some of the players will be there but not all. Most guys will never lay eyes on a REAL top end cat in their life they just make believe that they have one.


My Bad! It is today! The second Saturday of March.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Why are you guys getting so pissy? I just wanted to post the sale and out of the blue; fur harvesters have no Idea how much their fur is worth and most guys will never lay eyes on a real top end cat in their life... ??... sorry I made this post. Get over it...


----------



## gotspots (May 2, 2011)

Didn't mean to come off as pissy, Just stateing that alot of people think they have a high end cat but few actually do. Then they claim the buyer is takeing advantage of them.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

gotspots said:


> Didn't mean to come off as pissy, Just stateing that alot of people think they have a high end cat but few actually do. Then they claim the buyer is takeing advantage of them.


 No problem, I guess I missed that...


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I dunno, I think a bobcat is worth whatever $ ya can get in your hand. A cat is only worth whatever somebody is willing to pay for it. I think they're all great. Glad to have the chance to pursue em.


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

Ruger said:


> I dunno, I think a bobcat is worth whatever $ ya can get in your hand. A cat is only worth whatever somebody is willing to pay for it. I think they're all great. Glad to have the chance to pursue em.


THAT IS THE TRUTH! aint nothing worth a dime, if nobody is willing to BUY IT!

The sale was hit or miss with guys. a lot of guys thought they had a lot of really high dollar cats and in reality, they didnt. I dont know what or where this comes from. There were A LOT of small cats at the sale, and WAY too many females, and SB females at that. I drug the buyers around the tables to see how they were doing their inspections, what they were looking for, and how they were grading the cats. There were in fact several cat there worth the $1000+ that was spent on them. WIDE white belly, big clear spots, and pale backs, with lots of fur!.... that being said, EVERY table had females, so one cat would be $800+ the next would be $150. ALL of the buyers called those cats out first when I spoke to them about what they were looking at in the auction.

Top cat sold went for $1500, was it worth that much, probably not, but it was a pretty cat indeed. The top lot I had there went for $900, $550, $450, $375, etc. I had reasonable expectations when I went in to the sale, and am happy with the prices that were given for quality fur. some of the not so quality fur, got priced accordingly. NOT every cat is worth $500, PLAIN AND SIMPLE!

There were a lot of $300-$350 cats that were "No Sale'd" even with $500 each bids! I dont know who in their right mind thinks that a borderline flat / semi-hvy cat is worth more than that! but then again, it wasnt my fur, or Id of SOLD IT! to each their own. . . .


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

thanks for the report............your aspect of selling bobcats or any fur for that matter was very well stated. After all, $300 in the hand is WAY better than a fur hanging the shed.


----------

